# European Cockapoos????



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay notice a lot of people on here are from UK and Scotland. It this mostly a European Cockapoos site? Am I the only American on here??? LOL 

Just joined looking to get a Cockapoo from a breeder in Tampa. But will be a while before I know if I will get a pup from the next litter coming up. But keeping my figures crossed...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there...there are a lot of members from the other side of the pond on here...but there are a few Americans... and I am Canadian. Welcome..and good luck on your search for your cockapoo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Kim, we are all united by the fact the we adore our cockapoos and love talking about them!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I love the fact that people are from across the globe, great sharing stories. The site is American, I think us Brits have just hijacked it  
Good luck with your pup......Tampa, can but dream x x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup glad I found the site... 

I guess Cockapoo aren't that popular over here. I know I will have the 1st one in my neighborhood.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi! I noticed that too when I joined, then I noticed others from the US and Canada. Cockapoo love from around the world!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Perhaps cocokapoos will prove more popular. Sure its only a matter of time till cocokapoos are seen on British dog walks


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Perhaps cocokapoos will prove more popular. Sure its only a matter of time till cocokapoos are seen on British dog walks


Over the past few months I have been amazed at the sudden proliferation of cockapoos in my area. For the first year or so of Teddy's life we never came across another, but that has changed a lot lately. The are still not exactly common, but definitely more than ever before. The word is out about these wee dogs - cockapoos rule


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband and I thought about adding a dog to our "family" since Mar 2012. My husband "listen" to the book 'The Art of Racing in the Rain'. Its a book written from a dogs point of view. Good Book. Anyways we started to talk about getting a dog.

I had dogs growing up, but haven't since moving out. Started to look at what type of dog we would wanted. Being we have a cat and do have my husband's grandkids come up and I didn't want an aggressive or to big of a dog.

We were looking at getting a Goldendoodle, but have finally settle down to get a Cockapoo. We even looked at rescue groups, but for us we have decided a breeder is best.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi from LA 
No you are not the only American!


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*From CT, USA*

Plenty of Cockapoos on the East Coast!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi from Massachusetts
But love the international flavor of this site


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Kim!! I live in middle Georgia and LOVE this site . . as there is a global unity in the love that is shared for our poos! You will find a wealth of information here as I recieved sooo much wonderful help with Sami, who is 9 months old now. We are collecting a little girl in 1 week, so we are so excited. You are right, I have not seen another cockapoo in our area either. We have gotten both our poos from a breeder in Missouri, they are flown into Atlanta for us to pick up, which is about 80 miles from us. Like you, we did not have a pup for the first 15 yrs we were married, so Sami was our first. You will not be disappointed!! He has blended in so very well with all the grandkids (we have 7 total) and he is a total joy for us!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL thats good to hear. Yes international flavor is good. :smile:


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Nanci*

You have gotten your "poos" from a long ways away. I wanted to find someone local and I think I have. Although she is only doing one more litter and she has 3 people already put down deposits. She doesn't take any more deposits then that until she fines out how many are in the litter.

Her last litter was 5. So I think I will get a pup. But it will be about a month and half before the mom dog goes in to heat. But have another breeder that I can go to if this one doesn't work out. 

So it will probably not be until Dec/Jan before I get a pup. But gives me time to get the house set up for a new puppy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

lol yes it is a long way, but I just fell in love with the beautiful looks of her litters and the little girl I am getting is a "merle" color that is a bit harder to find, she has black and tan markings. She has bread for 14 yrs and this is her first merle color litter. There were 7 in the litter and all have been sold already. Carley was the runt, but so was Sami and he weighs 21# now!! eeekkk!! Makes you wonder what the largest of the litter weighs now! ha ha. If you go to the thread "posting a picture" on page 2 is 2 current pictures of Sami about a week ago, I was agravated because the groomer shaved his nose and he looks like Deputy Dawg!! But he is still cute as pie! I'm glad you found a breeder near you, and I would bet there will be 5-7 pups available, so keep your bid in and let us know. Who knows, you may find another good one and get the "poo fever" for one sooner!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Kim. I am from Ma. Cockapoo's have not really caught on here but I am hoping Jake will change that  Even my teenaged boys, who wanted a "big not curly dog" just love him. There is nothing not to love about a cockapoo.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Nanci*

Thanks, Yes was just up in Blue Ridge, GA. Drove through Atlanta and Macon... Macon was worse then Atlanta. 

Yes I hoping for 5-7 pups in that litter. But I do have a back up breeder. I have found 4-5 breeders in Florida but a lot of them do the docking of tails. I don't want that at all, so finding a breeder that doesn't do that seems harder.

Looking forward to our Cockapoo. :whoo:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, it is nice to have more Americans on here. I think Dave who originally set up the forum is American so it is in essence a US site but us Brits seem particularly bonkers about their dogs  perhaps its that cockapoos are relatively new over here and so we have lots of questions to ask! I know we have members in,
Australia, Dubai,Scotland, England, Wales, Ireland, Channel Islands, Canada, France, Japan.
It great to have the world at our finger tips and we can all chat about our lovely dogs.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Is a Yankee Doodle another name for a Yankeepoo?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha very funny Jackspaniel let's hope our American cousins see the funny side!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I suppose it has to be!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

..... Cute.....


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Is a Yankee Doodle another name for a Yankeepoo?


LOL Yup.. :twothumbs: :usa2:


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lynn<3*

Lynn where do you live? I live about 30 minutes south of Ocala near "The Villages". Lived in Tampa for many years also.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OK Colin . . . watch yourself!!! lol!!! Never have been posted as a "Yankee" . . thats what we call all the folks in the Northern US . . I am in the South!! Kim . . my mother was born in Ocala and cried for days when my dad moved her to Georgia!! We are just 18 miles below Macon in Warner Robins, where Robins Air Force Base is located. Crossing fingers for your poo search, glad you have several breeders for back up, and you are right, the docking of tails is quite popular here and both of my poos have docked tails! I prefer the long beautiful tails also, but to late. I love to see the tails on photos here, and they are always wagging!! So adorable! Just 4 days til we bring Carley home!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OPPS!! Sorry Colin . . that was Jack Spaniel that posted the yankee remark . . not you . . OK Jack, so the same goes for you!! lol


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Florida is different.. Many Yankees down here. I always say Florida is "Northern" state by culture and "Southern" by geographics... LOL my parents are Yankees... But I was born in Florida

Nanci just pasted through your area a week ago. We went up to Blue Ridge GA for a few days. Normally we would fly up there in our plane, but had to drive this time. It wasn't a bad drive. 

Yes Ocala is a nice area. LOL I hope you brother recovered....


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Florida Cocokapoo said:


> Lynn where do you live? I live about 30 minutes south of Ocala near "The Villages". Lived in Tampa for many years also.


Up North in Jacksonville.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Kim . . it was my mom . . not brother lol!! My sister was born in Ocala, then my dad moved her here to Georgia and my brother and myself were born here. My mom still talks about how beautiful that area was in her day! Know what you mean by diversity of people, with the Air Force Base here, we have multi culture also! Hurry up and find your poo!! Do you have any children?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Kim . . it was my mom . . not brother lol!! My sister was born in Ocala, then my dad moved her here to Georgia and my brother and myself were born here. My mom still talks about how beautiful that area was in her day! Know what you mean by diversity of people, with the Air Force Base here, we have multi culture also! Hurry up and find your poo!! Do you have any children?


Ocala is nice. In our neighborhood we have "hills". The business part of Ocala is not different then any other city, but they do have a "square" that has a nice little park and they do "local" advents like Light up Ocala.

We have the breeder we are going to use. But waiting to see how many pups will be in this litter. Hoping for about 5-7 pups in that litter. As for kids, no I don't have any. First marriage for me, second for my husband. But he has grandkids, so that works out pretty good...


----------

